# Kamera drehen ?



## Demonsoul (22. April 2012)

Hallo und entschuldigt die vermutlich dumme Frage.

Kann man in DIABLO 3 die Kamera drehen oder hat die einen Intelligenten Schwenk so das man seinen Char automatisch aus der 3rd Person Perspektive sieht.

Habe damals viel DIABLO 2 gespielt und überlege mir nun auch DIABLO 3 zuzulegen, aber erinnere mich nicht mehr wie das damals war.

Danke 

Demonsoul


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. April 2012)

es ist wie damals, feste draufsicht kamera. kannst zoom anmachen wenn du inventar öffnest, im breitbild kannst so ein wenig rumzoomen


----------



## Arosk (22. April 2012)

lol, diablo mit drehbahrer kamera


----------



## Demonsoul (22. April 2012)

@ ichbinnichtschuld

Danke für die Info, werd mir wohl mal die Open Beta anschauen und mein Gedächtnis auffrischen.

@ Arosk

Sorry, sag ja vermutlich dumme Frage, aber ich hab D2 halt gezockt als es aktuell war, bin schon etwas älter als Steinkohle und meine Erinnerung beschränkte sich darauf, dass es mir Spaß gemacht  und einen großen Teil meiner freien Zeit beansprucht hat.


----------



## Arosk (22. April 2012)

war nicht negativ gemeint, war nur amüsant ^^


----------



## Tuetenpenner (22. April 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> es ist wie damals, feste draufsicht kamera. kannst zoom anmachen wenn du inventar öffnest, im breitbild kannst so ein wenig rumzoomen




Oder "Z" drücken.^^


----------



## Demonsoul (22. April 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> war nicht negativ gemeint, war nur amüsant ^^



hab ich auch nicht als Böse aufgefasst, wie gesagt schon etwas älter und gesetzter was sowas angeht ^^


----------



## Davatar (23. April 2012)

In Darkstone konnte man die Kamera drehen. Das war auch ein Hack'n'Slay in ISO-Sicht. Nur war das Problem eben nicht das Kamera drehen "können", sondern "müssen", weil man so permanent die Kamera in den richtigen Winkel drehen musste, da man sonst einfach nix sah. Daher ist das schon gut so, wenn das in Diablo fix ist


----------

